# how to get /dev/ttyUSB0

## Wizumwalt

I'm trying to connect to a device that plugs in a USB port, but I'm not sure how to address it in my code. On my other gentoo box, I just make a connection in my code to /dev/ttyUSB0 (which is the device that get's created when I plug it in), but on this machine that device doesn't show up so I'm not sure how to address it.

Anyone have ideas?

```

$ lsusb

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0b97:7762 O2 Micro, Inc. Oz776 SmartCard Reader

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0b97:7761 O2 Micro, Inc. Oz776 1.1 Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 413c:a005 Dell Computer Corp. Internal 2.0 Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

These are the new dev files that appear when I plug it in.

```

crw-rw---- 1 root   root   250,  21 Feb  7 18:13 usbdev3.3_ep00

crw-rw---- 1 root   root   250,  19 Feb  7 18:13 usbdev3.3_ep02

crw-rw---- 1 root   root   250,  18 Feb  7 18:13 usbdev3.3_ep81

crw-rw---- 1 root   root   250,  20 Feb  7 18:13 usbdev3.3_ep83

```

----------

## nuhiNlow

i think you need in your kernel:

device drivers/usb support/USB Serial Converter Support/

i had to do this for my palm treo 755p to use it with jpilot.

check to see if your device driver is in there too.

----------

